# STMF: SERPENT STING



## Xendane (Jul 17, 2008)

This marks my official first RP here, but my fiftieth altogether.

This RP is not generally real-life, so please don't complain that I'm making fun of any military force, because I'm really not, and this is all made up anyhow. The only thing not made up is the guns, and some of those are made up too.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

If you haven't guessed just yet, this is something like a war story, only it's all made up. Some of the characters will be something related to Halo and some events will fall along the lines of some series I'm writing about, so it isn't a total war story. By the way, to anybody that asks, the term Marine is supposedly entirely Naval, but that's just a happy misconception on somebody's part, because Marines are really land and naval offensive soldiers. The marines in this RP follow somewhat the same realization plus they have different outfits, described later.

Now then, some ground rules:

1. No Powerplaying(in other words, say, putting this up:



Ryu said:


> Henry went up to the door to kick it open but instead placed a grenade in front of it. When the door blew open, all the people in the room were killed.



That's powerplaying)

2. no God Modding. You know the guy who comes in and blatantly steals your character for his own uses? None of that.

3. No insults of ANY kind may be issued to anybody in this RP, unless it's part of the story. Even then, keep it minimal because I'm not sure about the rules in entirety, but I'm sure there's a rule about swearing.

4. Unless you happen to be a Major Character like Lieutenant Bartz(appears later)or Private Grey Samuelson(main character), you are not invincible, nor can you have a weapon like, say, a Minigun(like Bartz does), or a C9A1. You will start off with an Assault Rifle and a Desert Eagle if you choose to have the Default Weapon Set. Or, if you want a Custom Set, you can start with these weapons:

Dragunov Sniper Rifle/M9
LMG/Desert Eagle
SMG/M9
M9/Desert Eagle
Dragunov/LMG(Oh, wait, that's Samuelson's main set, sorry.)
Dragunov/SMG

You can gain new weapons as the story goes on. 

5. Every character will have a special power, but Major Characters will have two. Samuelson has a resistance towards all poisons and is hard as stone, so bullets don't hurt as much. Bartz can wield heavy guns as if they were only one pound, and he can heal quickly after every wound. You can choose any power, but not super abilities. Remember: Be you a Major Character, these are off limits to you. You can have any power ranging up to ability to turn invisible, but after that, no more. I want to keep out of complete fantasy as much as possible here.

6. Pleeeeeaaaaase please please PLEASE do NOT bring sexual matters or anything over PG-13 into this RP!

7. No, you can't have an alien character or anybody like Master Chief, but glad you asked.

So, with those rules set, I shall now introduce my two characters(you can each have two):

Name: Grey Samuelson
Age: 25
Gender: Male
Rank: Private, Technical and Medical support
Weapons: Dragunov Sniper, C9A1, Desert Eagle Pistol(This is his default set)
Description: He wears a full black Marine uniform, which includes a black helmet with night vision goggles on the top, a black bulletproof vest, a pair of black cargo jeans, a black zip up cargo jacket, a black heavy material shirt, a pair of black steel toe combat boots, a pair of black gloves, and a small holographic eye piece. Any other accessories are for higher-up ranks only, so why Samuelson has a pair of golden shoulder pads with a custom X-pistol over a smart bomb emblem on them is beyond me. You'd have to ask him. Samuelson also has black neck length hair and horribly bright blue eyes. 

Background: Grey and Max(Tex)Samuelson were brothers-in-arms, but after a brutal assault on the squad, Tex was kidnapped and Samuelson was left as the only remaining Elite Marine in his squad. Samuelson was moved to D company's 3rd squad with Lieutenant Julius Bartz, who is better known as The Terminator, and is currently working as the ONLY tech D-3rd has.

Name: Lieutenant Julius Arthur Bartz, "The Terminator"
Age: 34
Gender: Male
Rank: Lieutenant, Heavy Weapons and Tactics
Weapons: Minigun, Tavor Micro Assault Weapon, Desert Eagle(default set)
Description: This war hardened veteran has scars all over his back to show how many times he had been whipped because of failure to comply. Bartz has neck length spiky white hair(bleached), and brown eyes that have seen more death than friends. Though Bartz is supposed to wear the standard Marine outfit, he usually wears a blue button up tee shirt with a pair of cargo shorts and combat boots. It makes him look tacky, but hey, you don't tell that to him...

Background: He won't say.

Sign ups remaining: 5


----------

